

Why a Developer Laptop? - vgnet
http://redmonk.com/sogrady/2012/05/09/why-a-developer-laptop/

======
davidlumley
> developers couldn’t resist the siren song of ‘It Just Works’ married to a
> Unix kernel

For me, it's more than just a Unix kernel. It's the usability of the system as
a whole, the application ecosystem I use, the tools that are preinstalled, the
Unix kernel and a proper terminal, and the fact that all of this is bundled
into a nice looking, well made laptop that combines all of the previous points
seamlessly.

The last time I bought a Dell laptop it had great hardware, but didn't get
close to approaching a Mac Book Pro in terms of build quality - has that
changed?

Sidenote: Tynt blows, why use it?

------
PythonDeveloper
Who in the world would buy a $1000 laptop with Intel's 3000 series graphics
chipset?

If this is supposed to compete with the MacBook Air, Dell completely missed
the boat, especially with a $799 air coming out within the next 3 months
(oops, beans spilled... sorry Apple).

Additionally, I'd rather have the MacBook Air so I can run Windows AND Mac OSX
and write native iPhone apps, and I'd still spend the same $999.

Yes, Apple too missed the boat by using Intel's 3000 graphics chipset, and
YES, Apple's hard drive is smaller, but NO, the Dell can't run OSX...

Why can't these folks just give us a 10-hour, 14" Air-like laptop with an
nVidia 560Ti, 256GB solid state, and 8GB of DDR3-1600 RAM for $999? THAT's
what we really want, right?

Right?

Beuller?

~~~
NeutronBoy
> Who in the world would buy a $1000 laptop with Intel's 3000 series graphics
> chipset?

Someone who wants it to work in Linux with no issues, great battery life, and
who doesn't play games?

~~~
PythonDeveloper
Then save your money and buy this machine, like I did, for $377...

<http://bit.ly/KpJVM8>

Quad-core, 4GB (I upgraded it to 8GB for $50), 17"... Runs Linux quite nicely,
even as a KVM host. Battery life is 3-4 hours. Don't be "hatin" on the games-
a-playin ;-)

